# Robert Charles Dow Sr.



## George Wallace (17 Jul 2012)

Not too many in the Armour Corps have not met or known 'Bobby' Dow.

It is with regret we announce the passing of Bob Dow July 9, 2012.



> Good afternoon
> It is with sadness that I have just received information on the passing of Bob Dow.
> Personal condolences may be offered through www.yorkfh.com 506-458-9538.
> Many Hussars will remember Bob from Gagetown & Germany.
> ...


----------



## wildman0101 (17 Jul 2012)

RIP in peace Bobby. You will not be forgotton. REGI PATRIAEQUE FIDELIS
Scoty B


----------

